# 2000 watt load on 1mm cable?



## krismusic (5 Oct 2008)

Hi, I know that this is not a woodwork question but I am hoping that one of the members on here can tell me. I am fitting lights to an exhibition stand. 8 x 500watt divided between two supplies. Therefore each run is going to supply 2000watts. Is 1mm flex sufficient to connect them ? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## 9fingers (5 Oct 2008)

I presume the lights are running on 240v mains?

If so 2kW is a bit over 8 amps. 

1mm^2 cable is a bit light. Best to use at least 1.5mm^2

Bob


----------



## krismusic (5 Oct 2008)

Yup, 240v. I thought 1mm could take 11 amps? Overated is probably safest. I have bought the 1mm but maybe I should buy some 1.5.


----------



## 9fingers (5 Oct 2008)

I should have looked it up rather than relying on memory!

1.0mm^2 3 core flexible cable is OK for 10amps according to RS.

Apologies

Bob


----------



## Old joiner (5 Oct 2008)

At 500 watts, the heat generated by the lamps will probably require the use of heat resistant cable locally.
Depending on the cable run length you may need to increase cable cross section to allow to allow for voltage drop.

JohnB


----------



## krismusic (5 Oct 2008)

So that's a good margin for safety? Thanks for your help Bob.


----------



## christoph clark (6 Oct 2008)

Conductor Size Current Maximum power (Watts) 
1.0 mm2 10 amps Up to 2400 Watts 
1.25 mm2 13 amps Up to 3120 Watts 
1.5 mm2 15 amps Up to 3600 Watts 
2.5 mm2 20 amps Up to 4800 Watts 
4.0 mm2 25 amps Up to 6000 Watts


----------



## OLD (6 Oct 2008)

I expect you have a drum of cable so if you have volt drop problems make the feed into a ring so thats two cables at the feed end, each feed the current will be shared so its like a 2sq mm feed.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Oct 2008)

OLD":xvezx96a said:


> I expect you have a drum of cable so if you have volt drop problems make the feed into a ring so thats two cables at the feed end, each feed the current will be shared so its like a 2sq mm feed.



Thats interesting Old, so if I have a lead out to my workshop (I think its 6mm cable with about 50 ft run, could I double up the same as mentioned above?


----------



## OLD (6 Oct 2008)

Yes. i feed my shop with 2x 2.5mm t&e cable as i got machinery i added the extra cable.They are between the two distribution boards so share the feed current.


----------



## devonwoody (6 Oct 2008)

Thanks Old, but how do I get two 6mm cables into a screwed connection
At the consumer board and at the switchboard shed end?


----------



## OLD (6 Oct 2008)

The terminals on the switches are large enough to take 25sqmm which is used for meter tails.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Oct 2008)

Many thanks for the info.


----------

